# Happy One Year Birthday Kastle van het Basjes Huis!



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I cannot believe he just turned a year old! We spent the weekend at my parents' house visiting and the week before he got to do a lot of fun stuff! This last year he's been involved in so much - conformation, dock jumping, lure coursing, obedience, tracking, agility, flyball...he has really enriched my life and I can't imagine a dog suiting me better than this one does :wub:

The day I picked him up:


This weekend:





With his sister, Eden, "then":


Now...


With his little "brother" Finn (Jason's Border Collie puppy):


With his buddy, Pan:


Practicing his jump style:


Playing conformation:


Playing Flyball (with Pan)




 
A timeline of him and I


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. Thanks for sharing the pics with us. :birthday:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, HAPPY BIRTHDAY GORGEOUS KASTLE!!!

This is one busy dawg


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday gorgeous!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Big Boy!!!!


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Very handsome boy! :birthday:


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Great pics...Thanks for sharing! Happy Birthday Kastle!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

love him! Happy birthday handsome boy!!!!


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kastle!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy 1st to Kastle!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Kastle !! and many more!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's so handsome!!! 

Happy Birthday Kastle!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Kastle! :happyboogie:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I love your dog so much! Good thing you don't live near me because he might just disappear  Also, I think you've finally surpassed me with the number of dogs in your household!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Kastle!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone! A funny pic from this weekend - they both missed the rope


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday!!

Kastle has gotten such great home and devoted owner!

one lucky,happy,handsome dog boy!


----------

